

Show HN: Clockies, trouble of deciding what to do? - tingan

Pls check out http://www.clockies.com. Discover &#38; share interesting future happenings with friends. It is really cool. It’s like a time machine when you have a lots of friends on it.
======
parallel
I was reluctant to enter my facebook details when I don't really know what the
app does, so I didn't do it.

Also, discovering and sharing future happening with friends sounds like
something that facebook already does well.

~~~
tingan
I promise we do it in whole new different way of sharing. YOu can follow TV
Shows, NBA, Movies. and share the events that are the most interesting to your
friends. So you will get recommendation of what to do from friends. Like for
instance I got a recommendation that 2 1/2 are airing next week

~~~
parallel
Ok, just to be clear. It isn't _me_ you need to tell but everyone. No one will
sign up to something, no matter how good it is if they don't know anything
about it. So my suggestion is to explain your service. This might be with text
but you could also use videos or screenshots.

